# My Mac & CCO Haul PIC HEAVY



## TeresaEllis (Oct 12, 2010)

Tan Pigment





Prim & Proper





Vainglorious e/s





Darkly My Dear Blush





Magically Cool Liquid Powder





DazzleGlass and LipGlass





Outspoken MES 





DazzleLash





Brow Marker





]

Rapid Black Liquid Liner 





Rubenesque Paint Pot





thats all!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank for looking 
Teresa


----------



## ywill (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice haul!


----------



## imthebeesknees (Oct 12, 2010)

Lovely haul!!


----------



## hwangsara (Oct 12, 2010)

Wow! Save some for the rest of us! LOL!


----------



## StarrySim (Oct 12, 2010)

pretty haul! what are the two pink lipsticks?


----------



## Tobimaru (Oct 13, 2010)

Awesome haul, I love so much Magically liquid Powder!


----------



## MoGiselle (Oct 31, 2010)

How do you like the cooling powder and prim & proper blush just curious cause Im looking to get both


----------



## KaylaDMakeup (Nov 1, 2010)

URGH, they dont have cco's in new zealand, and when they do its all drugstore stuff.


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 2, 2010)

great haul, loving the lipglosses


----------



## gobayram (Nov 2, 2010)

great haul!


----------



## LoraBrook (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome haul! 

  	I'm dying for a CCO trip and last time I was near it my hubby was with me and he just doesn't need to know exactly how much it costs to look pretty!!


----------



## vintageroses (Nov 3, 2010)

Ahh that's nice! I have to visit the states & go to the CCO!!!


----------



## rrx2wm (Nov 4, 2010)

Nice haul! I got Prim & Proper recently too and I love it


----------



## lightgreen22 (Nov 5, 2010)

Cute I love Rube Paintpot


----------



## missboss82 (Nov 6, 2010)

Nice haul.


----------



## R21ORCHID (Nov 29, 2010)

Lovely pinks!


----------



## gemmel06 (Dec 20, 2010)

Very nice haul


----------



## rjsmom84 (Dec 20, 2010)

MoGiselle said:


> How do you like the cooling powder and prim & proper blush just curious cause Im looking to get both



 	I went to my favorite MAC counter last week and they had some cooling powder left so I picked up one. It is GREAT!!! It really does give a cooling sensation. It also does well at setting your foundation. I'm going to see if I can find another jar.


----------



## vintageroses (Dec 20, 2010)

Nice haul~  enjoy it!!


----------



## commandolando (Dec 30, 2010)

great haul, I need Tan pigment in my life! I wonder why there are no CCO's in Canada?! My new years goal is to get to Seattle and find a CCO!


----------

